# Coffee Substitute - Mesquite Coffee?



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Has anyone here tried Mesquite Coffee?



> Mesquite Coffee is quite a bit stronger than traditional imported Central American coffee. If one were to use an equal amount of Mesquite coffee (as compared to traditional coffee) Mesquite Coffee is said to have four times the amount of caffeine as regular industrial/commercial coffee. However, even for those of us who enjoy really strong coffee, only 1/3 as much Mesquite Coffee is necessary to create a superior strong coffee.
> 
> Read more: http://journal.michaelbunker.com/2010/06/central-texas-mesquite-coffee.html#ixzz1HZtewFLb



I was just thinking the other day about what three food items I would miss the most if imports were cut off - and coffee, cocoa and bananas topped my list. So when I saw this post I of course wondered if it was really as good as it was touted as being. Doubtful that I'd be able to grow it here anyway, but always good to know if there might be a good substitute.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

I've never heard of Mesquite coffee, but what about chicory coffee? Can you grow that in your area? I have no idea how it tastes though.

I've thought of the loss of my favorite drink (coffee) and I've been purchasing the coffee in the vacumm packed cubs. My plan is that I'll gradually substitute the coffee for tea. I think that will help quite a bit.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I've had chicory and dandelion "coffee" but it doesn't really substitute for the real thing IMO. In France they mix chicory with coffee and its pretty good. I don't know how it compares to growing, roasting and making your own chicory to mix with coffee though. I'd love to hear if someone else was doing it.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I absolutely despise dandelion root coffee, but chicory with coffee is really, really good. I've never had the Mesquite pod coffee, but I suppose one could get used to it. I'd especially enjoy it if when I woke up each morning I started my day with a boot to the grits of the corporate-industrial food chain and denied them a buck.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Can you grow Yaupon Holly? The leaves make a pleasant tasting tea after you roast them and it has a pretty good amount of caffeine. Closely related to Herbe Mate that you can buy in health food stores.


----------



## Saffron (May 24, 2006)

Don't forget acorn coffee.

Matter of fact if you mix some acorn coffee with the chicory coffee, its pretty good.


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

I have a "graduate over" plan in place for shtf. I have expresso(bought dirt cheap @1.00 for 10 oz bricks) to cut my current coffee stash, some canned coffee already part chickory and some pure vac packed canned chickory..when all that is gone I have chickory growing wild all over my place and will have the time between what I have stored running out and getting solid beds of chickory going. Gradually changing over should help with the caffine withdrawl(I hope!). If it doesn't; wellll...zombies will be a welcome relief!!!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Nope, but the jelly is sure good stuff. Might be good thing to try though as i do have a mesquite plantation.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

whiterock said:


> Nope, but the *jelly is sure good stuff*. Might be good thing to try though as i do have a mesquite plantation.


So is mesquite wine. :thumb: Never heard of mesquite coffee -- something else to research!


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Chicory grows here in the PNW, been thinking about growing some here on the farm...along with too many other crops.

Wags...thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I just realised the website featuring the coffee is run by a group just outside the town I live in. They are a rather reclusive quasi cult, but do accept "modern ways". They frequent the library quite a bit. The next time I see some of them in town, I'll have to ask about the coffee. That is if they will speak to me.
And I definitely plan to harvest mesquite beans this summer and make some coffee. I don't drink much caffeine, but I'd be interested to see how it tastes.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Everytime I go to the store, I buy a can of coffee. I would love to buy some bags of beans, but I don't know where to get them.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

I cannot find any reference anywhere saying that mesquite has caffeine in it. As far as I've been able to find out, Yaupon Holly is the only native American plant that has caffeine and isn't poisonous.


----------



## Wags (Jun 2, 2002)

Just found someone who is managing to grow coffee in the pacific northwest. Of course he needs a green house to do it.  
http://www.kitsapsun.com/news/2010/may/23/patience-pays-off-in-mans-quest-to-grow-coffee/


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

With some Googling, I located the site that was source for some of the general text for that first source selling the mesquite, here: http://www.bensoncity.com/content.asp?ContentId=705 If you scroll way down its list of various mesquite recipes, there's eventually an entry for mesquite coffee. Their suggestion is to roast (bake) a pound of entire pods at 350F until browned, grind in a blender (beans and all), then use mixed with actual coffee 2/3 mesquite powder to 1/3 coffee. That recipe also states it produces a LOW caffeine brew.

Given the selling site doesn't attribute an info source that actually has a mesquite brew recipe itself, I'm quite skeptical of the reality of their "high" caffeine claims. Too bad, we have a bunch of mesquite trees in our yard and I drink high-test coffee all day long. I'll give it a try eventually, but doubt I can find enough pods left around now without raiding a packrat stash...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Everytime I go to the store, I buy a can of coffee. I would love to buy some bags of beans, but I don't know where to get them.


I don't think you can buy mesquite beans anywhere. If you know of someone with access to mesqute trees, perhaps ask them to harvest a bunch for you? Once dry they don't weight much, so even if you had to pay postage, I don't think it would be much.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

duplicate


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

If I could find something naturally low in caffeine that tasted as good as coffee I'd be ecstatic. I'm going to try some later when the beans are ripe.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I meant coffee beans not mesquite beans. For me its coffee or nothing.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Try Sweet Maria's online for coffee beans.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I meant coffee beans not mesquite beans. For me its coffee or nothing.


Oh -- sorry. Just search "coffee beans" and you'll end up with all kinds of hits. A few places used to be inexpensive, but with the current coffee situation, prices have really gone up.


----------



## Marabunta (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the tip, Wags. I live in the middle of mesquite desert, and had no idea mesquite pods were edible. (Not only as a coffee, but ground into flour as well.) Now I'm eager for summer to arrive so I can go around tasting for a sweet tree or two!


----------

